
Ask HN: When hiring coder freelancer, what do you like to see? - SoftwarePatent
What is important to you personally? Online portfolio of previous projects, deployed and running? Github of web app&#x2F;native app code? Github of algorithm exercise solutions? Blog? What kind of blog posts? Complete LinkedIn profile?
======
remyp
I wrote a blog post about exactly this. tl;dr is they need to share your
values and you need to pay them to do a small test project before committing.

[http://jeremyphelps.com/blog/how-to-interview-a-freelance-
de...](http://jeremyphelps.com/blog/how-to-interview-a-freelance-
developer.html)

